# tue am at sykes



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I wish I had more to report from my morning on bob sykes, but here it goes.

Got to the bridge around first light. I was armed with 3 dozen live shrimp and excited to get on the water with all the rain we have had.
The wind was blowing with the tide so it made it tough for how I typically fish the bridge. So I go to work and on my first cast I hook up on a barely legal black snapper. Well that was my excitement for the next 3 and half hours 

I did catch a pin fish a few mins later and I used him for bait. To bad nothing touched him the entire time I fished. He was released and still kicking when I left...sad morning of catching. I did a lot of fishing and worked a ton of the bridge, but I guess the full moon had the bite off.
Get'hm next time!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang man! 3 pictures of the sunrise and no picture of the fish 
Just bustin your chops bro. It has been a little tough out there for some time now. Really ready for things to start picking up!!!


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Dang man! 3 pictures of the sunrise and no picture of the fish
> Just bustin your chops bro. It has been a little tough out there for some time now. Really ready for things to start picking up!!!


Lol..heres the fish. 

Sorry the site kept giving me an error when I was trying to upload the pics.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

what was the hook size you used to catch that snapper?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey CG I don't know about him but I've found that Eagle Claw #4 baitholder hooks work best. Sometimes using large hooks are counter productive. #2 size hooks are really large enough for just about any inshore species except larger size sharks.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Coin_Guy said:


> what was the hook size you used to catch that snapper?











When the black snapper and sheephead are around, and I am using live shrimp, this is my go to for sure. It will hold bigger fish than you think! I have cuaght some monster reds and the biggest black drum I have ever caught was on this hook, 38lb!


----------

